# Serving two drinks



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Here I go again with my stupid questions.

My drink preferences tend to hover around 1:2 ratio's. My input dose sits around the 18g mark. My drink of choice is espresso.

When others have guests how do they make them drinks?

Do they pull straight through the double spout into two cups? If so do they coursen the grind to maintain time for the (now) 72g output?

Or, do they (as I do at present), make a normal espresso as I would for myself and then make the guest another.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

If you use two cups with 18g -> 36g output, you get 18g of coffee in each mug, potentially making two singles.

Just do what you usually do for yourself, but repeat everything twice.

Going 18g->72g in same time will result in... less than a perfect drink.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Depends on how much you like your guests, lol

You are making your self a double shot, so there's no reason why this can not be split into 2 singles (if they want straight espresso then get smaller cups)

Or use a treble basket and split that... but don't go messing about with the grind.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I make individual drinks for them as I would for me. So that's the last option amongst your suggestions.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

PPapa said:


> Just do what you usually do for yourself, but repeat everything twice.
> 
> Going 18g->72g in same time will result in... less than a perfect drink.


My thoughts exactly, just wondered what others did.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Give em instant with a froffy topping


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

DaveP said:


> Give em instant with a froffy topping


Funnily enough I do offer instant for those that don't enjoy specialist coffee or would be just as happy with instant


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Friends who are given the same as us (a flat white/long black for example) have to be friends who appreciate good coffee. We only have a few of those. I make it one at a time, just the same as I would for me and Ian.

The decorator gets instant, three sugars please! While a bunch of visitors coming Saturday will get a cafetière of something preground.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

to add to Papa's point, if you change your ratio and grind you'll need to re-dial back in.

in practice you might not make enough drinks for guests to know what a 72g dial in looks like for each of your frequently changing beans - stick to what you know is good 18 > 36g


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Wondered this myself, thanks for clarifying guys


----------

